# How many use a top on.....



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 23, 2007)

.....their soap mold when doing CP soap?  I am in the marketing mode on this issue.  All my TOG Molds come with a wood top to help hold in the heat during saponification to aide in obtaining a full gel.  It adds to the cost of materials and labor to make these tops.  My question concerns using one or not.  What do you guys do?  I know several have my TOG Molds, others use other wood or plastic molds.  Help me in deciding upon weather to design a less expensive TOG Wood Mold without a top.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

i use tops, i dont get ash when i do use tops.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 23, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> i use tops, i dont get ash when i do use tops.



Yup!  I totally agree Shannan.  I have never had a case of ash since I always use a top.  Thanks for the input!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't use any type of a top since I don't gel my soaps.

Irena


----------



## tangled_panda (Oct 24, 2007)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.  If I do a textured top then I don't use the lid.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 24, 2007)

You guys are just making this list too easy!!!  A case of ash????  That is funny Paul!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 24, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> You guys are just making this list too easy!!!  A case of ash????  That is funny Paul!!



OK, Tab, add another "funy" word or saying to our "funny girl" Dragon!   

Yup no case of ash for me, 8)  but I feel that is you don't use a top and you get a case of ash, :shock:  it can be a pain in the ash(s)!     I crack myself up!  Famous line from a movie, Dragon!    

Paul.... :wink: 
The royal pain in the ash!


----------



## Bret (Oct 24, 2007)

*nudge* It'd be nice to offer one without a top for us M&P-ers who use your molds...


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 12, 2007)

I use tops as well.


----------

